# Need help picking out Bushes/Shrubs that will be good for a privacy border.



## JOE.G (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I am Wondering what kind of bushes/shrubs would make a nice Privacy border around a property edge.
My Home and land sit off the road and I do live in the country, But I still would like to put bushes and or shrubs on the fence line near the road.

I am in NY and there will be a mixture of shade and sun, there are Oak,maple,fruit and Pine trees there now. I would like something that gets at least 6 foot tall, I would like it to stay green all year long but I can work around that.

So what do you suggest, There are animals, Wild and domestic along with farm animals to consider, I could Use fencing if need be. Thanks


----------



## NCPABill (Jan 12, 2013)

Arborvitae are common. Blue and Norway Spruce are more deer resistant. White Pine are OK, but eventually lose lower branches. Probably the best solution is a mix of spruces and some deciduous trees. If you're looking for big (4' to 6') trees, I have some here at my place. If you're very far from Corning, NY, probably way cheaper to find a grower up there. IF you're patient, plant seedlings and wait - no doubt the cheapest solution.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## JOE.G (Jan 12, 2013)

Where in PA are you, I am about 1.5 Hrs from binghamton area.


----------



## noodle (Jan 27, 2013)

NCPABILL...I am near Hancock NY and am interested in Norways for my property. Would you be able to give me a price? Could you deliver?If not, I would consider going the seedling route, but am unsure where to get them. Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Leyland Cypress


----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Jan 16, 2014)

Nellie Stevens Hollys are nice. You can also consider the Blue Spruce if you have room for their diameter. Emerald Green / Green Giant Arborvite work and are available pretty cheap field grown. Plant in 20 gallon liners and you can resell 1/2 your border as they begin to grow together ... At a hefty profit!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 15, 2014)

privet


----------



## MapleDude (Feb 22, 2014)

I second the Leyland Cypress. They don't do much in the ground first year but that second season hang on. They grow very fast. 

Just make sure you get good stock to work with. If you can find a mature specimen they are easy to root from cuttings but that process takes a while.


----------



## jrider (Feb 22, 2014)

Arborvitae can get beat up pretty easily by snow. If you have the room, you can't beat Leyland Cypress but beware- they get big and quick!


----------



## djones (Feb 22, 2014)

Deer love Arborvitae in this area, my choice would be Privet, along with Buckshot00, Privet makes a thick hedge in the summer and an open area in the winter. Birds love the Privet in the spring and summer, Spacing some Lilac bushes every 20 feet is also nice. Deer don't bother either bush that I have noticed and they are always walking through my property. Mock Orange also produces a big thick bush with flowers, also 6ft tall.


----------

